# Mule for Livestock Guardian?



## twokidsandafarm

Hi, so I was wondering how well a mule would guard goats? There is a young Molly mule for sale in our area and I was thinking about buying her. Also, how expensive to keep are mules? Do they eat as much as horses or do they eat like donkeys?
Thanks.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## ksalvagno

Mules are not used for guarding and probably wouldn't be a good guard.


----------



## KW Farms

Few will make good goat guardians...most won't. It is expensive to keep them. And yes, they eat a lot. You will need to find a farrier to trim hooves every eight weeks. You will need to get some basic supplies if you don't have them already; Halters, brushes, etc.

Mules are nothing like goats. I don't know if you have experience with horses or donkeys, but I wouldn't recommend a mule or donkey for a beginner.


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Ok, how about Miniature Donkeys? Our area seems very rare on standard donkeys, that's what I'd want the most though. I KNOW my parents would never let me get a horse or pony, I'm not even asking them. Lol.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## KW Farms

Again, some of them will guard, many will not. Whatever guardian you get, you have to be very cautious because some will go after the goats. I've heard of a lot of donkey owners who have had their donkeys attack their goats. Don't expect go purchase a donkey, throw it in with the goats and assume it will guard and everything will be just great, because I would say more times than not, it won't work out.


----------



## NubianFan

Plus miniature donkeys just may not have the size needed to intimidate a big predator.


----------



## nchen7

I don't think many mules are good guards. there has been an article lately about a mule that killed a mountain lion though....


----------



## twokidsandafarm

I guess it just depends on the animal itself. I probably would have to by one that has already been proven with goats.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## NubianFan

yeah you definately need to, whether it is a donkey or whatever, you need to know that they will already guard goats and won't attack. A donkey can kill a goat if they attack it, and some will.


----------



## happybleats

Donkeys _can_ be as trust worthy as dogs or llamas or any protector...But not all will do...I have four standard and 3 mini donkeys..they are running with sheep..but have 30 acres to run on in the back..but as Kaylee said..you cant just throw them in together..they need time to bond...we kept each new donkey penned until they get used to our dogs, cats goats and sheep, used to our habits on the farm....and the other donkeys...now our dogs can run the back pasture and the donkeys leave them alone...but Boy oh boy..we had a coyote circle our very old jenny (35+ years old, per her owner) and the team of ladies went after him and rolled him, stomped him and chased him off the property!...I would not however..pen them with the sheep...personality also has alot to do with it...how they were raised and treated...I have read some killing or injuring a new goat brought in..so each new addition whether purchased or born there needs to be introduced...our minies ran with our goats for the longest time and still if they can get the gate open will come in and lay in the barn with them...we just found ALL of them the night before last in the barn sleeping with the goats lol..all in all...the donkey needs to except the herd...she/he should have a calm personality, easy going...well raised and cared for...even then they can be a risk...but again..I have heard just as many horror stories about other protectors turning on the herd...training and trust is a HUGE must..

as for cost...donkeys do better on weeds and graze...no feed unless they are under weight or nursing..we put hay in their feeder but they hardly eat it...they run the pasture all day and graze...a mineral block and wormer every 3 months as well has a hoof trimming at least twice a year....some may need it more often..
all in all we love our donkeys..but care and smarts is needed any time you bring in a protector..: ) Just know that most intacked Jack will kill your goats/sheep...anything small then he is! its in their nature.. choose a jenny or gelded jack if you go Donkey : )


----------

